
RailCar: Rust Implementation of the Open Containers - Ideabile
https://github.com/oracle/railcar
======
timClicks
Is this project still active? There hasn't been much activity on the Oracle
blog, except for the release announcement.

~~~
Daviey
The most recent commit was in Sept' 2018, and the primary author of RailCar is
Vish who jumped to Heroku (SalesForce) in Nov' 2018\. I'd speculate that this
is related.. either this was a pet project for Vish and died when he left, or
he left because the project was frozen. Either way, the project seems dead.

------
eridius
Nitpick: The installation instructions aren't very friendly for someone who
hasn't installed Rust before, as it asks them to install 2 different
toolchains even though they presumably only need one, and then install a
separate musl target for each toolchain even if they don't want to use musl.
Also `rustup target install` isn't a documented subcommand, perhaps you meant
`rustup target add`?

~~~
dpc_pw
They should obviously dockerize it. :D

------
rustyboy
Can someone explain what is different between containers and Open Containers,
and why it matters?

~~~
caniszczyk
It is a specification for the various parts of what makes up a container. All
container runtimes and images out there implement the specification so there's
portability amongst tools:
[https://www.opencontainers.org](https://www.opencontainers.org)

[https://github.com/opencontainers/runtime-
spec/blob/master/i...](https://github.com/opencontainers/runtime-
spec/blob/master/implementations.md) [https://github.com/opencontainers/image-
spec/blob/master/imp...](https://github.com/opencontainers/image-
spec/blob/master/implementations.md)

